# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Erectiepillen

## berenboot

Een vriend van mij heeft erectiepillen via internet gekocht van het merk
ORVIAX.
Volgens internt zitten hier enkel natuurlijke produkten in vewerkt.
Bent u het hier mee eens?

Groet,
Berenboot

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Berenboot, 

Ik heb wat research gedaan via internet, en idd wordt bijna overal aangegeven dat het om een natuurlijk product gaat. Ik kan zelf natuurlijk niet zien of dit wel of niet zo is, maar ik neem aan dat bedrijven eerlijke informatie over het product naar buiten moeten brengen, dus wanneer het bedrijf zelf zegt dat het om een natuurlijk product gaat ben ik wel in staat om dit te geloven. (Zeker weten doe je natuurlijk nooit  :Wink: )

Als je zelf graag meer info over dit product wilt hebben kun je op onderstaande link kijken, als je het niet vertrouwd zou je dit bedrijf een email kunnen sturen met je vraag mbt tot de Ingrediënten!
Meer informatie + Website Orviax: http://orviax.nl/how_works.html

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## huub1

> Een vriend van mij heeft erectiepillen via internet gekocht van het merk
> ORVIAX.
> Volgens internt zitten hier enkel natuurlijke produkten in vewerkt.
> Bent u het hier mee eens?
> 
> Groet,
> Berenboot


Hoe is het afgelopen met de vriend van je, heeft het middel orviax het gewenste resultaat gehaald of is dit ook weer een middel wat niet helpt om een erectie te krijgen.
Gr. Huub

----------


## berenboot

Beste Huub1,

Tot op heden valt het tegen.
Hij neemt 2 pillen, zoals voorgeschreven p/dag.

Groet,
Berenboot

----------


## marc255

Vigrax erectiepillen - vigrax.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## polertun

Koop in alternatief internetwinkel

----------


## polertun

Erectiepillen zonder voorschrift te kopen[/QUOTE] - het is een kans die door veel mannen om hun volledige seksuele leven terug te krijgen

----------

